# Tonsillectomy



## Donna SanGiovanni

Do you code tonsillectomies bilaterally ?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

No. The tonsillectomy codes, and adenoidectomy codes for that matter, assume both side surgery.  Therefore, it is not appropriate to append modifier 50 to any of the tonsillectomy or adenoidectomy codes (ie, 42820-42836).

append modifier 52 (reduced services) to the appropriate CPT code when performed unilaterally (eg, unilateral tonsillectomy for suspected cancer).


----------

